# Something to waste your time on



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

This was featured on youtube today. A nice little zombie movie...with lots of clay.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats awesome, I like the one zombie that tries to eat the maid, but his jaw falls off.:zombie:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That was good. Someone spent alot of time on that 7 minutes.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That was just too awesome! Gotta love play-doh vomiting guts.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That Rocks! Viva la Gore!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I had to share that with my son, he's a total Zombie freak!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

This is great! haha
I'll have to show my son 2moro ;O)


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

... and thus, a new heroine is born.


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tyler said:


> Thats awesome, I like the one zombie that tries to eat the maid, but his jaw falls off.:zombie:


An homage to George A. Romero's Dr. Tongue! This was awesome! Far from a waste
of time, especially since it provided me with great laughter and joy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That was funny. That maid aint scarred of nuttin


----------

